# Image Ready Animation



## BiK (31. Dezember 2006)

Hay Leudde..
Frohes Neues Euch ^^

Also meine Frage an euch ist die..
Ich habe bei Image Ready ein Bild das ich Animieren will..
das bild füg ich dann in die Animations Leiste ein und danach möchte ich noch ein bild einfügen damit das erste bild später so verschwindet und das zweite auftaucht..
Aber wenn ich zb im ersten bild ein horizontalen strich mache wird der strich im zweiten Bild in der Animationsleiste auch so verändert..
also beide bilder werden parralel verändert..
nun möchte ich gern wissen wie ich die bilder einzeln verändern kann ohne das sie sich gleich verändern...
  
Danke euch..
BiK


----------



## helaukoenig (31. Dezember 2006)

Du musst zusätzlich noch mit unterschiedlichen Ebenen arbeiten, da die Animation in IR immer die komplette Ebene betreffen. Also muss du in deinem Fall eine Ebene-Kopie erstellen, diese animieren und die Original-Ebene in diesem 2. oder 3. Frame ausblenden


----------

